# Females, could you be with a male that has almost no money?



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

I get 600 euro each month.

Could you girls be with a guy that has this kind of money or is it to low?

Do you females only want males that have alot of money?


----------



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

I am in the US and I live on $300-$600 USD per month. It forces me to more creative with dating women. There are plenty of women who care a lot more about you than your bank account. If you're able to take care of yourself and be happy, finances shouldn't matter too much right now. I think anyways - that has been my experience.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

It would be difficult to do things if you make that little money. With that said you can go on cheap and free dates. But I'd be hard pressed to believe that most women would be okay with the big limitations that comes with being broke. Now I'm not saying women only want you for your money, I'm saying that you will be able to do a lot more with some money.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

I couldn't care less. As long as they're not depending on me too much for any money then I fail to see why that'd be a problem.
It's only if you start to live together and maybe even start a family that I could see it as an issue


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree with what's been said so far. Four responses so far, including mine, all but one from guys. I wouldn't be surprised if this thread just didn't get overwhelmed with responses tho lmao. A lot of people are pretty uncomfortable admitting how much financial security matters to them. Imo and from my experience, it matters, usually. Quite a bit, to a lot more people than u might think.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G


----------



## Nernef (Nov 21, 2015)

If they find you hot and fun to be with, it shouldn't be a primary concern to most of them. If you were 34 instead of 24 it'd be a bigger issue, you'd be expected to be earning a decent wage, in a good career or at least something steady.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I would date someone who was unemployed and had no income, so yeah.

At least you're not in the US, probably much easier in Europe to date with less money since many countries are more socialist. In some countries (Spain, Greece) youth unemployment is also like 50% anyway. I think it's like 20%~ for the EU generally.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't know what six hundred euro translates to in wherever you live's cost of living, but I'm assuming it's very low given the thread. What do you to get that amount and why aren't you able to earn more?


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

nah, young people usually get worse pay in my country (if any) and i still see lots of couples. 
i guess they just go out for walks and cuddle in bed, good old times entertainment :3


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

so the title of this thread immediately portrays " females" as money grabbing... not caring as long as he has money shallow entities?

although as there are gender double standards today... there's no backlash against this..... it seem OK then for poor men to be rejected because his wallets thin?

try reversing the idea..... that guys would only have a woman with money? ..... there would only be a millisecond before the first posts of disgruntlement towards "shallow money grabbing " men were made.

either way... if the answer was " yes" you're putting financial worth above self worth. or above the " human worth" of another person. 

love is basically free.....


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

KILOBRAVO said:


> so the title of this thread immediately portrays " females" as money grabbing... not caring as long as he has money shallow entities?
> 
> although as there are gender double standards today... there's no backlash against this..... it seem OK then for poor men to be rejected because his wallets thin?
> 
> ...


I don't think people can often help their preferences, but I agree it's shallow, but then so are many other preferences like being overly concerned with someone's physical appearance, and I don't think objectively one preference is really better than another. Some are easier to meet than others though.

I mean I won't date someone who's overweight (not because I've decided not to, just not what I'm attracted to,) and lots of guys find that unattractive too but how is that better lol?

If you mean that guys get shamed for not wanting to date overweight women but women don't get shamed as much for wanting go date guys with jobs earning a certain amount (and it's not just rich guys it's usually more about him being able to support himself financially,) then yeah that's true. You can blame progressive ideology for that as it puts men on top of women, and also the fact that people think that things like jobs and 'personality' are more malleable, but frankly I don't think shaming anyone for their preferences is that useful.

I tend to forget that myself though when people are hypocritical about things... But at the end of the day, they probably can't change that and might even feel bad about it, I'm sure they're aware. That's just how they're programmed, and if they can change it'd probably need to happen unconsciously.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, not all women want the same thing out of a man, so I'm sure some would date you if they found other things about you that they like. I do think, on some level, men are still seen as providers in our society, so eventually she'd probably want you to get a better job, if not to take care of her, than to at least help pay the bills. I only make roughly $1000-$1200 a month, and have never dated, but I'm sure the money I make is not the only reason I'm single, but it probably doesn't help.


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

> If you mean that guys get shamed for not wanting to date overweight women but women don't get shamed as much for wanting go date guys with jobs earning a certain amount (and it's not just rich guys it's usually more about him being able to support himself financially,) then yeah that's true. You can blame progressive ideology for that as it puts men on top of women, and also the fact that people think that things like jobs and 'personality' are more malleable, but frankly I don't think shaming anyone for their preferences is that useful.


I like what you said, except for the part about progressive ideology putting "men on top of women"; I think you got that backwards ...

By the way, good golly Miss Molly, you're cute, lady! Arf, arf!


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

PS: There have been plenty of studies that showed women dating and sleeping with "hot" homeless men. They show to me that qualities of a true partner -- personal responsibility, a kind heart, a charitable spirit, ability to handle kids, etc. -- don't matter as much as looks. Or at least it sure feels like it to me!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

vsaxena said:


> I like what you said, except for the part about progressive ideology putting "men on top of women"; I think you got that backwards ...
> 
> By the way, good golly Miss Molly, you're cute, lady! Arf, arf!


What I meant was according to progressive ideology women can't effect men negatively because men oppress women and never the other way around. Men's sexuality is oppressive, and women's is oppressed, and should therefore be allowed to run free in all it's wonderful glory with no comments made but men's is demonised.

Also thanks. I actually don't think this picture really looks like me, but I look different in every other photo I take so..


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I could easily be with a guy who makes little money as long as he's aware I'm not well off myself and we'd need to find a way to make that work.

But I know you won't believe me, and you'd never date a woman like me, so my answer means nothing. So what's the true purpose of this thread...?



TenYears said:


> Four responses so far, including mine, all but one from guys.


Almost always when a thread starts out, "Women, would you/wouldn't you...?" the overwhelming majority of responses are from guys. Strange phenomenon.

I agree that money, at least when it comes to the basics of day-to-day living, is quite important, but many here seem to equate _needing_ money with being a money-grubber/gold-digger, so I guess it's no wonder users would downplay its importance.

I'm being honest when I say I'd date a poor guy, BUT I'd prefer a guy who could support me, mainly because I'm disabled and when my parents are gone I'll have nobody...but obviously I do not speak for all women, and now I imagine my comment here will draw some criticism or outright hatred from others. To them all I can say is, sorry I'm so defective, not like any of them would date me anyway.

SAS...the only place where one can get ridiculed for "rejecting" people who aren't even interested in them! (This isn't aimed at you, BTW. ops )


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Most women have a fairly strong biological urge to have children, same way most men have a fairly strong biological urge to have sex. The more money there is, the more likely it is that they'll be able to satisfy that urge. Do men do things to try to satisfy their strong biological urges? Then it shouldn't be surprising if women do things to try to satisfy their strong biological urges; like preferring men with money over men without money. It's just sexual selection. Shaming women for preferring men with money over men without money is the same as shaming men for preferring young, healthy women over older, unhealthier women. It's up to culture to decide which preferences to shame people for. Personally, I don't see the point shaming anyone for their preferences, physical or financial.

In general, I suspect you'll find that there's some correlation between how important money is and how badly a woman wants to create a family. Women who don't want kids are probably a lot less likely to care about how much money their partner makes. I can't have kids, and money means practically nothing to me; as long as a man isn't expecting me to support him, he can be poor as a church mouse. I don't expect to be supported by him, so that's just a fairness thing, not a financial thing.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

My ex once said to me that men go for looks and women go for money. It is evolutionary psychology at play. It is not a blanket dynamic as human are more complicated than that. If is a general theme, however. Feminists will glady tell you tha women are primarily valued for their looks. Whilst studies on dating websites in the US found that the same male profile with one difference, one had a low wage and the other had a high wage, the profile with the high wage got a massive number of responses whereas the profile with the low wage got only a few.


----------



## Michonne (Feb 2, 2016)

I met my husband while we were both working part time for Pizza Hut. I had my own apartment, he lived with his mom, so, yes, I could be with a man that has almost no money. I love him for him. No matter what how we are economically.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

tehuti88 said:


> Almost always when a thread starts out, "Women, would you/wouldn't you...?" the overwhelming majority of responses are from guys. Strange phenomenon.
> 
> _*I agree that money, at least when it comes to the basics of day-to-day living, is quite important, but many here seem to equate needing money with being a money-grubber/gold-digger, so I guess it's no wonder users would downplay its importance.*_
> 
> ...


I agree. I posted this topic in another thread not long ago, and the honest answers I got (from both men and women) were basically saying the same. I mean, no one wants to be taken for a gold-digger, I get that. And then....something that was pointed out to me in the other thread is...being financially secure is very important to a lot of women. And finding a Mr. Right with moneybags > finding Mr. Right that lives with mommy and daddy. Sometimes. Not for everyone, obviously. But for those that ARE looking for Mr. Moneybags, it's a difficult thing to admit. Not only because your motives and your intentions can be misconstrued, but....because it's a difficult truth for some people to swallow. I think that's already been mentioned in this thread, though. But it's true. It may be very difficult for a lot of people to admit that something as shallow as how much money you pull in every year is actually very, very important to them.

I'm not judging or saying it's right or wrong (because getting into that isn't gonna lead to any kind of productive debate, anyway, and all it's going to do is piss people off). But it just is what it is, I guess. I'm no saint, either. I look for qualities in women that might seem shallow or be misunderstood by some, too. I just don't have any problem admitting what they are...I own it and I don't try to hide my intentions, I don't try to lie or mislead people about what I'm looking for, and I'm upfront about it. And some women are upfront about what they're looking for...and that includes finding a man with $ in the bank. And. Some aren't. At least you're honest about what you're looking for.

I don't have any problem with women seeking out financial security, and putting that at the top of their list, even above things like physical attraction or an emotional bond or connection. Go out and get what you want, I hope you find it, as long as it doesn't hurt anyone else, or mislead anyone else. And that's why it's so important to me to be honest about what you're looking for. It really says a lot (imo) about someone's integrity and values. Or. Lack thereof.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I think there's a big difference between wanting someone who has a job and can support themselves, and looking for someone who can support you. I'm pretty much disgusted by women who look for men to support them or look for financial security in a partner. They should get a job and learn to support themselves, no one should strive for being taken care of like a child. I'm also disgusted by the men who enable that behavior.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

lots of females dont care , lots do.
find one that fits you 

. My last girl who i was in a committed relationship with made 80k a year. While i lived with my dad , plus im a single parent of two kids and was unemployed the whole year we were together.
. She didnt have no problem with it and never brought up me not having money as an issue.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

tehuti88 said:


> Almost always when a thread starts out, "Women, would you/wouldn't you...?" the overwhelming majority of responses are from guys. Strange phenomenon.


Well, if I had people so courteously posting my thoughts for me, I probably wouldn't bother replying, either.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Nothing wrong with not wanting someone that'll financially burden you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

I wouldn't care. My idea of a good date is taking a nap together.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

no


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

*chuckle* they arent wired that way, op.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm a guy and I care so I can only imagine that women care even more given that women are biologically looking for someone who can care for them.

And while I have noticed a lot of young people answer no to this question, it will probably be a different story when you're in your 30s and everyone you know owns a house...


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes, but don't be picky.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Michonne said:


> I met my husband while we were both working part time for Pizza Hut. I had my own apartment, he lived with his mom, so, yes, I could be with a man that has almost no money. I love him for him. No matter what how we are economically.


:clap Bravo to you & the females who previously posted the same


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Findedeux said:


> I'm a guy and I care so I can only imagine that women care even more given that women are biologically looking for someone who can care for them.
> 
> And while I have noticed a lot of young people answer no to this question, it will probably be a different story when you're in your 30s and everyone you know owns a house...


Nah, and I'll be back to say so when I'm in my 30s if I remember and even though you probably won't be here to read the quote.

Something tells me many people my age (going forwards into the future) will never own houses though either. At least if they stay in the UK.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't care and honestly I wouldn't mind being the breadwinner and supporting the guy as long as he is doing something with his life that makes him happy. What makes me annoyed more is someone with no ambition or passion.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

Maverick34 said:


> :clap Bravo to you & the females who previously posted the same


agreed. shes a cool chick. if there werent chicks like that around , i'd never get laid or have girlfriends. Them those special type women. Cut from a different cloth then the average , no loyalty having female .


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

TAruba said:


> I am in the US and I live on $300-$600 USD per month. It forces me to more creative with dating women. *There are plenty of women who care a lot more about you than your bank account.* If you're able to take care of yourself and be happy, finances shouldn't matter too much right now. I think anyways - that has been my experience.


THIS. So much this.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

There's a lot lies here.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

As a female, I'll say that I don't particularly care, though some males have spoken for me, which I don't particularly like. Anyway, case in point, a friend of mine casually mentioned that I should've dated a friend of a friend because he is now making x amount of money. I thought.. Should I care? I was confused. It must be nice to be supported, but it's not necessary. Plenty of people are broke and get together.


----------



## D3pressedpanda (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm currently dating a guy that's pretty broke and I think it bothers him more than it bothers me. When we go out we always split the bill, and we never go anywhere expensive. Once in a while I would want to go somewhere a little more extravagant, and I wouldn't mind paying for the both of us since it's something I suggested, but whenever I brought it up he would suddenly be 'busy'. 

I would never expect him to do anything for me that he can't afford, but when I see him splurge on himself and then tell me he has no money to spend on me, it's a little disheartening. 

For me it's the spending habits that bother me more than the actual income. If a guy doesn't know how to live within his means then money will always be a problem no matter what his income is.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Its not just the money, also the sensible use of it.
If a guy earns a LOT of cash, but gambles it away, or spends it all on useless stuff.. no thanks.

Financial stability is important for me.
Not because I'm a gold digger. I'd like to start a family at one point and I can't do that if we're not independent.
Him having a stable income takes us 1/4th of the way. Enough for that to seem somewhat realistic.
It's not that I don't care about him as a person. Starting a family isn't my only objective in life, but I'm 31. Time for that runs out at some point. I want someone to grow old with and I need to picture a realistic future together. A future that isn't only constructed of financial struggles you know..
Euf. I'm finding it really hard to word myself properly.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

TAruba said:


> I am in the US and I live on $300-$600 USD per month. It forces me to more creative with dating women. There are plenty of women who care a lot more about you than your bank account. If you're able to take care of yourself and be happy, finances shouldn't matter too much right now. I think anyways - that has been my experience.


True. I live w/ my Mom so I could be close to her & take care of those lil things she needs, like a butler/housekeeper. I can live by myself in a single-room occupancy (SRO) somewhere but my Mom would be alone. No


----------



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

Maverick34 said:


> True. I live w/ my Mom so I could be close to her & take care of those lil things she needs, like a butler/housekeeper. I can live by myself in a single-room occupancy (SRO) somewhere but my Mom would be alone. No


Likewise. I help take care of my Mom and my 90 year old grandpa lives across. Many men and women live in close proximity to their parents nowadays, for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

TAruba said:


> Likewise. I help take care of my Mom and my 90 year old grandpa lives across. Many men and women live in close proximity to their parents nowadays, for a variety of reasons.


Yup. Also, there were a few times where my Mom who is 80+, forgot her keys & was locked out of the house & she doesn't know anyone on the block. We all know how annoying that is & how anxious we get when we can't get to our creature-comforts inside. And one time the weather was very hot. She was gardening


----------



## Bubblemonkey (Feb 11, 2016)

Hmm.. Nope, money doesn't make a lick of difference to me. I live with my partner of 6 years, yet I have no idea how much he actually makes (it's none of my business, and I go out of my way to respect that) other than that he can afford to pay his part of the bills.. most months.

We don't share finances, have joint accounts, etc.. As long as he can pay his agreed-upon portion of the bills (subject to change if his wages decrease for whatever reason), his money is his to do with as he pleases, just as mine is for me. He can be as irresponsible with money as he likes, as long as the necessities are taken care of. 

The only time money comes up is when one of us says "I can't pay for doing anything right now because I'm broke", but we have an understanding that if he brings up a paid activity, he expects to pay for it, and vise-versa. 

But then.. I'm moderately disabled, and realize that I am a significant burden, so I've set up my life to allow for being a single payer in case it falls apart - I literally don't need outside financial support to continue living the way I do, presently. I would have it no other way. *shrugs*


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

ew no, he has to be rich or hawt


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> no


why not? i pay my own food, my bills, everything. i even have some 100 dollars to do fun stuff every month. and still this is not enough? why do i have to be rich?


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

WithMyFaithx said:


> THIS. So much this.


if this is true then why is always poor or mental ill guys always alone?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I think there's a big difference between wanting someone who has a job and can support themselves, and looking for someone who can support you. I'm pretty much disgusted by women who look for men to support them or look for financial security in a partner.* They should get a job and learn to support themselves, no one should strive for being taken care of like a child. I'm also disgusted by the men who enable that behavior.*


agree with you 100%


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> There's a lot lies here.


This. A decent income is preferable - why wouldn't it be? If you can find someone with no money that you like for his personality, you can probably find someone you like for his personality who has a decent income.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I think there's a big difference between wanting someone who has a job and can support themselves, and looking for someone who can support you. I'm pretty much disgusted by women who look for men to support them or look for financial security in a partner. They should get a job and learn to support themselves, no one should strive for being taken care of like a child. I'm also disgusted by the men who enable that behavior.


And this. It works both ways. I know there are guys here who say they wouldn't care if she doesn't want to work, but my advice would be to stay away from that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

caveman8 said:


> This. A decent income is preferable - why wouldn't it be? If you can find someone with no money that you like for his personality, you can probably find someone you like for his personality who has a decent income.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lol, I saw some quote on the front cover of a book once that was like 'ladies, it's just as easy to fall in love with a rich man as with a poor man,' and the book was like, advice on finding rich guys to pay off your student loans or something. I gotta go find that.

edit:Smart Girls Marry Money: How Women Have Been Duped into the Romantic Dream -- and How They're Paying for It.
"No Romance without Finance." 
"It's just as easy to love a rich man as a poor man."
"Marry the one you can live with, not the one you can't live without."

That was fast.


----------



## ricosuave (Feb 20, 2016)

This reminds me of this story:

http://metro.co.uk/2014/01/27/adnan-januzaj-took-student-on-date-to-nandos-in-tracksuit-bottoms-4278512/



> 'I've never met anyone so stingy in my life. I was so excited for the first date. I got all dressed up and even got my make-up done - costing me £30."
> 
> "I expected him to come to me in a flashy car, but I ended up driving him about in my old Fiesta. Then he said he was taking me to Nando's - my face fell.'
> 
> ...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

truant said:


> Most women have a fairly strong biological urge to have children, same way most men have a fairly strong biological urge to have sex. The more money there is, the more likely it is that they'll be able to satisfy that urge. Do men do things to try to satisfy their strong biological urges? Then it shouldn't be surprising if women do things to try to satisfy their strong biological urges; like preferring men with money over men without money. It's just sexual selection. Shaming women for preferring men with money over men without money is the same as shaming men for preferring young, healthy women over older, unhealthier women. It's up to culture to decide which preferences to shame people for. Personally, I don't see the point shaming anyone for their preferences, physical or financial.
> 
> *In general, I suspect you'll find that there's some correlation between how important money is and how badly a woman wants to create a family. Women who don't want kids are probably a lot less likely to care about how much money their partner makes. I can't have kids, and money means practically nothing to me; as long as a man isn't expecting me to support him, he can be poor as a church mouse.* I don't expect to be supported by him, so that's just a fairness thing, not a financial thing.


I agree, and I can relate to the bolded part on a personal level, since I don't plan to have children.


----------



## starsfire (May 11, 2015)

I think it depends on a few diffrent things. The women herself and if she has her own income. Also if she has a high income and can spend a good amount of money just for fun. Then you wouldnt be able to keep up with what she likes doing where she wants to go and so on. But if there isnt to much of a gap between your pay then it could work out well. You can also go on cheap dates and free dates minus gas money if you cant walk there. But yes there are women who would be fine dating a guy who doesnt make a lot of money. As long as they see you have a job and try your best.


----------



## Cil (Jan 13, 2016)

I had something big wrote up, then I realized something, money does matter but realistically I'm ok if I don't end up making a lot of it. I'm more than happy if she doesn't make a lot of it either. As long as both she and I are working and applying ourselves then I am good. Money is not a factor in my happiness with another person but I do realize it has to be taken into consideration. I still won't care either way. Two independent lives working together and making sacrifices should the need arise.


----------



## steph22 (May 12, 2013)

no, money would never be a motivator for why i'd want to be with a guy.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

We all know they want rich guys. Of course a few will come here and lie.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't forget, a woman can make a guy do incredible things... can make a man better


----------



## Mr Fluff (Sep 16, 2014)

It's easy for a someone to make negative generalizations about the entire gender group that represents who they are sexually/romantically interested in. By demonizing the entire group, it gets themselves off the hook for all of their own shortcomings and difficulties finding or maintaining a loving relationship.

These days, it seems like most people are aware they've got to work to get by in this cruel world and probably don't go into a relationship expecting to suddenly get a free ride. Sure, there are exceptions to that (on both sides). Sometimes sh!t happens and someone in the relationship can't work for a while, but a lot of people try to 'contribute' in their relationships, whether it's financial or in other ways.

In my current relationship, I will likely be the only one working for a while and I'm cool with it. I'm happy that I met someone I have so much in common with---someone who is compassionate, loving, considerate and respectful.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Maverick34 said:


> True. I live w/ my Mom so I could be close to her & take care of those lil things she needs, like a butler/housekeeper. I can live by myself in a single-room occupancy (SRO) somewhere but my Mom would be alone. No


Good on you mate, you are a good son. 



Maverick34 said:


> Don't forget, a woman can make a guy do incredible things... can make a man better


I agree.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

tehuti88 said:


> I could easily be with a guy who makes little money as long as he's aware I'm not well off myself and we'd need to find a way to make that work.
> 
> But I know you won't believe me, and you'd never date a woman like me, so my answer means nothing. So what's the true purpose of this thread...?


I don't even remember replying to this thread. :| And it was just this month, too. Weird.

...

Anyway. I find it sadly ironic (but not surprising...that's even sadder) how here we have a thread aimed at _*socially anxious women*_ (well, at least I'm assuming, since it's aimed at women, and it's posted on a social anxiety site--seems safe to assume SA women are the target audience), asking them if they'd date a poorer guy...and in this thread are some responses along the lines of, "Women like that should _just go get a job_!"

:roll

And :roll again.

Yet more proof for my theory that, in the minds of some here, you have *socially anxious guys*, you have *normal guys*, and you have...*women*. Not socially anxious women, and normal women...just women.

C'mon, poorer SA guys...just go get a job already. Since it's apparently quite easy.

ETA:



visualkeirockstar said:


> We all know they want rich guys. Of course a few will come here and lie.


I thought we were all lesbians.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

No women only want to date men who wear green and swim in their money.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Making very little money can be seen as a lack of ambition/passion, which in my experience, is a HUGE turn off for women.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Plenty of guys who are financially independent are still perpetually alone, thus money is not a factor in most cases, personality is.


----------



## funnylittletoad (Mar 4, 2016)

My boyfriend is technically in poverty. Or just above it. I help him out when I can. I love him for who he is. Money is temporary. Would I get married to him? No way. A lot of debt that I don't want. For dating and love, yes.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i have literally never met a woman that has not dated a guy cause he's poor. i don't know where this stereotype comes from in modern day culture.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

regimes said:


> i have literally never met a woman that has not dated a guy cause he's poor. i don't know where this stereotype comes from in modern day culture.


It comes from good looking young women marrying rich old farts. Donald Trump's wife is a prime example.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

old saying but..
men are after looks
women are after resources...
a homeless dude is not getting any girls.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

regimes said:


> i have literally never met a woman that has not dated a guy cause he's poor. i don't know where this stereotype comes from in modern day culture.


It's not a stereotype. Dating a guy is one thing, having a serious relationship/marriage is another. Of course it's going to be a factor, affecting the house you can afford and the neighbourhood you live in, potential children to support etc. Always scrimping to get by also puts stress on a relationship too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

rdrr said:


> Plenty of guys who are financially independent are still perpetually alone, thus money is not a factor in most cases, personality is.


What percentage of financially independent guys are perpetually alone, and of those, how many by choice?

Money is a factor. Why wouldn't it be?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

caveman8 said:


> It's not a stereotype. Dating a guy is one thing, having a serious relationship/marriage is another. Of course it's going to be a factor, affecting the house you can afford and the neighbourhood you live in, potential children to support etc. Always scrimping to get by also puts stress on a relationship too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


it is TOTALLY a stereotype, just like "women are worse drivers" and "men are better at math"

i personally know 0 women that factor a man's (or person's) financial situation when they're making the decision whether or not to _date_ them, esp if they're in a similar financial situation. my own fiance is poor, but that is not something i considered when i started dating him.

and usually people that get far enough into a relationship to handle marriage are pretty well aware of their SO's financial situation? and usually just opt to tackle it together? marriages do fall apart all of the time because of money troubles but a marriage NOT happening because one or the other is poor sounds like a bizarre 1800's scenario. nobody in love enough to want to start a family and get married gives a **** about wealth.

like this stereotype casts women as such shallow creatures..?? it's ridiculous and discredits all of us.



gunner21 said:


> It comes from good looking young women marrying rich old farts. Donald Trump's wife is a prime example.


that like.. doesn't happen in regular life often enough to be a thing that regular old joe's should have to consider lol


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

regimes said:


> i personally know 0 women that factor a man's (or person's) financial situation when they're making the decision whether or not to _date_ them, esp if they're in a similar financial situation.
> 
> like this stereotype casts women as such shallow creatures..?? it's ridiculous and discredits all of us.


Maybe not the actual digits of a guys bank account. But women certainly take a guys earning potential and his debt into consideration. I've known broke guys that had girlfriends, but saying that a man's wealth is not a part of a woman's interest is pretty ridiculous to deny.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

caveman8 said:


> What percentage of financially independent guys are perpetually alone, and of those, how many by choice?
> 
> Money is a factor. Why wouldn't it be?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, money is a factor when it is in the millions and billions. Plenty of men who are financially independent, working steady jobs are perpetually alone, not by choice.

Obviously it's something else keeping them alone, and money earned does not equal attractiveness level, physical and personality wise.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Women will ONLY go out with men that have a huge money bin, and that can dive into a hundred foot deep piles of gold coins without breaking their neck. And then proceed to swim through said gold coins like it was water. And even then the guy has to wear an old fashioned mens swimsuit from the 1920's while doing it.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

I think that generally speaking women _prefer_ a guy who makes around their wage, or more. That's not to say they won't date the right guy if he made a lot less than them, it just seems to be the most common preference that I've seen... and also that's a massive generalization, I'm sure there's plenty of women who don't care about a man's income at all. I don't think that it's necessarily an unfair or terrible thing, it could be argued that men are equally unfair in their preference for thin, young women. I think those who are saying that it doesn't matter at all are speaking about their personal preference, or being a bit naive about it. It's definitely a preference in most cases.

Also, the example of homeless guys dating hot women are outliers, as are those of rich 80 year olds dating hot women. How often does this _actually_ happen? I seriously doubt that either is common enough to be statistically significant.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

BJam said:


> I think that generally speaking women _prefer_ a guy who makes around their wage, or more. That's not to say they won't date the right guy if he made a lot less than them, it just seems to be the most common preference that I've seen... and also that's a massive generalization, I'm sure there's plenty of women who don't care about a man's income at all. I don't think that it's necessarily an unfair or terrible thing, it could be argued that men are equally unfair in their preference for thin, young women. *I think those who are saying that it doesn't matter at all are speaking about their personal preference*, or being a bit naive about it. It's definitely a preference in most cases.
> 
> Also, the example of homeless guys dating hot women are outliers, as are those of rich 80 year olds dating hot women. How often does this _actually_ happen? I seriously doubt that either is common enough to be statistically significant.


lol that is literally what the OP asked for, personal opinions... So of course.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

BJam said:


> I think that generally speaking women _prefer_ a guy who makes around their wage, or more. That's not to say they won't date the right guy if he made a lot less than them, it just seems to be the most common preference that I've seen... and also that's a massive generalization, I'm sure there's plenty of women who don't care about a man's income at all. I don't think that it's necessarily an unfair or terrible thing, it could be argued that men are equally unfair in their preference for thin, young women. I think those who are saying that it doesn't matter at all are speaking about their personal preference, or *being a bit naive about it.* It's definitely a preference in most cases.
> 
> Also, the example of homeless guys dating hot women are outliers, as are those of rich 80 year olds dating hot women. How often does this _actually_ happen? I seriously doubt that either is common enough to be statistically significant.


This. very naive or in self denial.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

McFly said:


> Maybe not the actual digits of a guys bank account. But women certainly take a guys earning potential and his debt into consideration. I've known broke guys that had girlfriends, but saying that a man's wealth is not a part of a woman's interest is pretty ridiculous to deny.


Yep. It's not "shallow" to go to university for a better job and quality of life, versus quitting school for a low paying job. And, economic migrants want to improve their quality of life - it's not shallow to desire to do so. Generally, higher earnings = better quality living and less stress, and there's nothing "shallow" about taking the person's financial situation into account in a relationship, because it will directly affect a person's quality of life.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Frangipane (Mar 5, 2016)

Quite honestly if a woman rejects you because you don't have much money then she is not the girl for you. When it does come down to love I don't think money is important.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> Making very little money can be seen as a lack of ambition/passion, which in my experience, is a HUGE turn off for women.


That is definitely true from what I've seen.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

M0rbid said:


> This. very naive or in self denial.


Different strokes for different folks.

Some people get off on money, other's don't, some people get off on telling women on an anxiety forum they're lying about their personal preferences, other's don't.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> lol that is literally what the OP asked for, personal opinions... So of course.


OP _asked_ for opinions from females, OP _received_ responses from males and females, both about their personal opinions and about women in general.

There's definitely more than the one type of response going on in this thread.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Frangipane said:


> Quite honestly if a woman rejects you because you don't have much money then she is not the girl for you. When it does come down to love I don't think money is important.


The problem with this analysis is it assumes love should be the only thing that matters in a relationship, and in life for that matter. It isn't, and it's naive. It's one thing to love a person when you are meeting up for dates and going out and having fun, versus living together and running a household. The novelty of love, as the only thing that matters, will soon wear off, and reality will set in. Both are still individuals, and have separate interests, hobbies etc, and if they cannot afford to pursue those, will end up dissatisfied.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

